# Auto refresh bibliothèque iTunes ?!



## winross (29 Février 2012)

Slt @ tous, je viens quérir votre aide car ma bibliothèque iTunes ne se met pas automatiquement à jour lorsque j'enlève ou ajoute des fichiers mp3 dans un dossier que j'ai ajouté manuellement à la bibliothèque d'iTunes (Ce dossier se trouve sur un serveur NAS mais l'accès à ce dernier se fait correctement via un lecteur réseau). En effet, ny a t'il pas de fonction dite "auto-refresh" de la bibliothèque au lancement d'iTunes ?! Ou peut-être est ce un réglage à faire dans iTunes :\ Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (29 Février 2012)

Peut-être la _Consoloditation_ ?


----------



## winross (29 Février 2012)

Merci de ta réponse Larme mais la consolidation des fichiers est une autre fonction différente de mon prob. malheureusement ... 

Je viens de trouver enfin THE Solution pour pallier à cette fonction bien absente d'iTunes, et vu le nombre de demande concernant le même problème, sur le net, j'espère que sa en aidera plus d'un ... 

Le petit soft "iTunes Folder Watch" qui permet la fonction dite "Auto-Refresh" en arrière plan à l'ouverture d'iTunes. De plus il est super simple à utiliser et on peut le dl sur cette adresse : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche222882-itunes-folder-watch.html

Je trouve cela bien dommage qu'iTunes n'intègre pas une fonction aussi importante à mon sens ...

Merci pour votre aide et @ bientôt


----------



## r e m y (29 Février 2012)

iTunes ne surveille pas le dossier contenant la musique pour détecter des ajouts ou retraits de fichiers.

Quand tu ajoutes ou retires des fichiers dans le dossier, il faut prendre le dossier et le glisser sur l'icone d'iTunes pour qu'il fasse ce travail de mise à jour de sa bibliothèque (soit tout le dossier, soit juste les fichiers que tu as ajoutés...)

et donc le petit soft que tu as trouvé est une très belle trouvaille qui en aidera plus d'un

(tu as raison, iTunes devrait intégrer cette fonction)


----------



## Goliath (8 Mars 2012)

... c'est bien beau tout ça mais la petite application n'est pas disponible pour Mac


----------

